# FreeBSD 10 Post Upgrade Thoughts



## bufo333 (May 23, 2014)

I just upgraded a few of my production servers to FreeBSD 10 and I wanted to just say the new OS is speedy. I have noticed faster performance in all my workloads. I wanted to thank all the people who put their hard work into this release. Great job.


----------

